# Welche System Properties gibt es?



## Stefan1200 (7. Nov 2003)

Im Java WTK werden ja im Beispiel Programm 4 System Properties gezeigt. Aber leider ist nirgendwo dokumentiert, welche es eigentlich gibt. Und die Abfragemöglichkeiten wie beim normalen Java mit dem Enumerator scheint es auch nicht zu geben.

Weiss jemand, wo man nachlesen kann, welche es gibt?


----------



## bummerland (7. Nov 2003)

guck mal hier:

http://java.sun.com/j2me/docs/wtk2.0/user_html/userguide-midpTOC.html

vielleicht findest du da was.


----------



## Stefan1200 (7. Nov 2003)

Nö, da steht leider auch nichts.


----------



## jptc.org (7. Nov 2003)

hier mal ein stück code, vielleicht kann das helfen:


```
java.util.Properties props = System.getProperties();
java.util.Enumeration keys = props.keys();

for (int i = 0; i < props.size(); i++) {
        Object ele = keys.nextElement();
        System.out.println(ele);
}
```

Karsten Voigt
http://www.java-performance-portal.org


----------



## Stefan1200 (10. Nov 2003)

jptc.org hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hier mal ein stück code, vielleicht kann das helfen:



Wie ich oben bereits schrieb:



			
				Stefan1200 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und die Abfragemöglichkeiten wie beim normalen Java mit dem Enumerator scheint es auch nicht zu geben.



Aber trotzdem danke für die Antworten.
Aber ich glaube, die muss man wohl per BruteForce rausfinden, welche es gibt ;-)


----------

